# Ooth Guessing Game



## azn567 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wanted to see how familiar you guys are with the ooths of some mantis species in culture. If you can guess all 12 species of mantis' ooths in the photographs you win. Winner will get a free Hymenopus Coronatus L2 nymph.(Just pay priority shipping)

(There are some duplicate ooths of the same species in the photographs).

People not allowed to play: (yen_saw, precarious333, Bartek, Melano, ChrisP)

Each member gets 2 guesses before they are out of attempts.

Full species name is required, ex: "Stenophylla sp." is not sufficient, "Stenophylla Cornigera" is sufficient.

Game ends in a week if no one has guessed by then.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 27, 2012)

I would guess, but I'm just too lazy to put full name, I would be like T S********...and so on  nice selection of ooths...


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

Deroplatys dessicata

Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergii

Brunneria Borealis

Hagiotata hoffmani

Hymenopus coronatus

Rhobodera stalli

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Creobroter pictipennis

Popa spurca

Pseudocreobrotra ocellata

orthodera novaezealandiae

Sphodromantis sp. blue flash

How many geusses do we get?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

Creobroter pictipennis

Sphodromantis sp. blue flash

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

popa spurca

Hymenopus coronatus

Pseudocreobotra ocellata

Deroplatys dessicata

Brunneria borealis

Orthodera novaezealandiae

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Hagiotata hofmanni

Rhombodera valida


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> Deroplatys dessicata
> 
> Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergii
> 
> ...


He said we get 2 guesses


----------



## azn567 (Aug 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> Deroplatys dessicata
> 
> Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergii
> 
> ...





brancsikia339 said:


> Creobroter pictipennis
> 
> Sphodromantis sp. blue flash
> 
> ...


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

Popa spurca

Hymenopus coronatus

Orthodera novaelandiae

Deroplatys dessicata

Sphodromantis sp. blue flash

Theopropus elegans

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Rhombodera stalli

Stagmomantis limbata

Hagiotata hoffmani

Brunneria Borealis

Pseudocreobrotra ocelleta

Pseudocreobrotra Wahlbergii


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Brunneria borealis

Deroplatys dessicata

Stagmomantis limbata

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Theopropus elegans

hymenopus coronatus

hagiotata hofmanni

Sphodromantis sp. Blue flash

Orthodera novaezealandiae

popa spurca

Rhombodera stalli


----------



## agent A (Aug 27, 2012)

No fair I was at the eye doctors and my pupils r too dialated to read or see properly


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> No fair I was at the eye doctors and my pupils r too dialated to read or see properly


that really stinks


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii
> 
> Brunneria borealis
> 
> ...


hehehe our guesses are the same!


----------



## agent A (Aug 27, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> that really stinks


I don't really have a problem with it he didn't know my eyesight should be better within an hour or 2 so as long as he at least let's me guess even if it ends I'm good lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> hehehe our guesses are the same!


OMG i didn't even notice i spent like 20 minutes working on my list!!! nline2long:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> I don't really have a problem with it he didn't know my eyesight should be better within an hour or 2 so as long as he at least let's me guess even if it ends I'm good lol


I still feel bad


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> I don't really have a problem with it he didn't know my eyesight should be better within an hour or 2 so as long as he at least let's me guess even if it ends I'm good lol


No one has one yet and I am out of guesses already so you could still win!


----------



## agent A (Aug 27, 2012)

My eyesight is somewhat better and I have a few ideas

Tenodera sinensis

Tenodera angustipennis

Hymenopus coronatus

Creobroter pictipennis

Miomantis paykullii

Stagmomantis Carolina

Oxyopsis gracilis

Parasphendale affinis

Hierodula multispina

Pseudoharpax virescens

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> My eyesight is somewhat better and I have a few ideas
> 
> Tenodera sinensis
> 
> ...


Nice choices! We'll find out soon enough...


----------



## azn567 (Aug 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> My eyesight is somewhat better and I have a few ideas
> 
> Tenodera sinensis
> 
> ...


Way off... try again, but you used up one try already.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> Way off... try again, but you used up one try already.


How'd gripen and i do?


----------



## aNisip (Aug 27, 2012)

Fine...i guess I'll play ....here we go

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Hagiota hofmanni

Popa Spurca Crassa

Deroplatys dessicata

Rhombodera Stalli

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Brunneria borealis

Stagmomantis carolina

Theopropus elegans

Hymenopus coronatus

Sphodromantis sp. Blue flash

Orthodera novaezealandiae

...Srry abt the spelling...


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

My highest score was 9 out of 12.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> My highest score was 9 out of 12.


So... i guess mine was aswell


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder what they all are.... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

At the end of the week the results will be announced.


----------



## azn567 (Aug 27, 2012)

There is no rhombodera or sphodromantis in the lot... just in case that helps anyone.


----------



## agent A (Aug 27, 2012)

Trans-Am said:


> There is no rhombodera or sphodromantis in the lot... just in case that helps anyone.


I figured

Any deroplatys or hierodula??


----------



## gripen (Aug 27, 2012)

Guess and find out.


----------



## agent A (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok last guess

Orthodera novazealandae

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Hymenopus coronatus

Phyllovates chlorophaea

Hagiotata hoffmani

Deroplatys dessicata

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Brunneria borealis

Creobroter pictipennis

Stagmomantis carolina

Oxyopsis gracilis

Hierodula membranacea


----------



## azn567 (Aug 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> My eyesight is somewhat better and I have a few ideas
> 
> Tenodera sinensis
> 
> ...


----------



## azn567 (Aug 29, 2012)

Might let somebody win with 11/12 correct since people are having a lot more trouble than I thought....


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2012)

how'd i do the second time around?


----------



## frogparty (Aug 29, 2012)

H. coronotus

C. pictipennis

P. wahlbergii

o. gracilis

S. carolina

P. paradoxa

D. truncata

are the only ones I recognize


----------



## azn567 (Aug 29, 2012)

there's no truncata in there...


----------



## aNisip (Aug 29, 2012)

Hymenopus coronatus

Creobroter pictipennis

Oxyopsis gracilis

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Stagmomantis carolina

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Brunneria borealis

Deroplatys dessicata

Phyllovates chlorophaea

Popa Spurca crassa

Orthodera Novaezealandae

Hagiotata hoffmani

...this took me half an hour...fingers crossed


----------



## aNisip (Aug 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> how'd i do the second time around?


You only have 11 names guessed!

There are 12 ooths!


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> You only have 11 names guessed!
> 
> There are 12 ooths!


k i fixed that lol


----------



## azn567 (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are the answers....maybe better luck next time.

Hymenopus coronatus

Creobroter pictipennis

Oxyopsis gracilis

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Stagmomantis carolina

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Brunneria borealis

Deroplatys dessicata

Polyspilota Griffini

Popa Spurca 

Orthodera Novaezealandae

Hagiotata hoffmani


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Darn, I was just about to guess!

They're all "Mantis" ootheca spelled m-a-n-t-i-s or m-a-n-t-i-d, I believe technically that is correct?


----------



## agent A (Sep 4, 2012)

darn i got 10/12 &lt;_&lt; 

i shoulda kept popa spurca on there lol


----------



## aNisip (Sep 4, 2012)

i got 11/12..do i win? i have Phyllovates chlorophaea instead of hagiotata hoffmani...



Trans-Am said:


> Might let somebody win with 11/12 correct since people are having a lot more trouble than I thought....


.....sooo...


----------



## aNisip (Sep 8, 2012)

I was looking forward to getting an orchid ...


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 4, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Darn, I was just about to guess!
> 
> They're all "Mantis" ootheca spelled m-a-n-t-i-s or m-a-n-t-i-d, I believe technically that is correct?


He said to be species specific actually. Surprised the ootheca I saw was not a Tenodera angustipennis. :blink:


----------



## automeris (Jan 4, 2013)

Popa spurca

Oxyopsis gracilis

Brunneria borealis

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Stagmomantis carolina

Pseudocreobrotra wahlbergii

Polyspilota griffinii

Creobroter pictipennis

Hymenopus coronatus

Parymenopus davisoni

Deroplatys lobata

Orthodera novaezealandiae


----------



## automeris (Jan 4, 2013)

oh, i didn't see that it was already over


----------

